# REPORT: Big Minnow 12/4 (E of CBBT)



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 4-Dec-2003 3:32:46 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Howdy fish wranglers! Capt. Paul and crew made it out for some good pullage this morning. Left Salt Pond's at 6:15am with little breeze to speak of. The Bay was calm with only a puff or 2 rolling in from the E. The water was the coldest I've seen yet at 48* in the Bay, and 51* at the CBBT. Since yesterday's bite was slower, we opted not to run far and try the 3rd island area first. The plan quickly changed as the awesome sunrise was streaked with flying things off in the distance...... BIRDS, and LOTS of them. The action started out just SE of the 3rd and was very steady. Tried to contact you Tim(plumbbob), but had to leave you a message. The fish were feeding ravenously on the surface, leaving huge holes in the water and showering bunker everywhere; a truly beautiful thing. We had fish on every bait, color, and style of offering. The fish began as schoolies and rapidly gave way to their older cousins. We were having doubles and triples constantly, with the occaisional quadruple header just for complete angler satisfaction. The majority of the fish came on surface baits, poppers, and Storm's. The wireline hooked some fish, broke off 2 real good one's, and had less overall success. The Tomic with in-line was crushed at one point and that fish broke off after a drag(user) malfunction. The birds were constantly on the move and fish could be seen boiling all over. It was fantastic watching 32" fish completely inhale lures attached with 12lbs. test; SPORTY!! I have one lure they broke both sets of trebles off of. SWEET!!! Towards the end of the AM we had worked N some, just a couple miles E of the 4th. The Gannett's could be seen diving here and there in the melee of gulls and Pelicans, but the bite was cooling. Everyone aboard had plenty of time behind the reel, I think I even saw the Capt. reeling in a fish. At noon we picked them up for the journey back to Salt Pond's. As we started W, the sky clouded over behind us a 1/2 mile or so back, and the ultimate bird performance started. Thousands of gulls dancing, Gannett's falling from the air like arrows, and we needed to roll on home. That really hurt! But, what a GREAT day. No hawgs this time, but we easily caught 60+ fish between 7 of us, the largest in the 35"-37" range. Brought in our limit and had it authenticated by, 'the man'. Nice fellas just outside the Salt Pond's, checking to be sure everyone was playing fair; and we were. I hope the rest of you had as much fun as we did. It was spectacular! Can't wait to go again SOON!! Thanks for reading and Fish On 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*I knew I shouldn't of come down an read this*

J/K. Great report, just wish I had gone with ya this time.


----------

